# anyone identify this for me?



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/im...pottedDenti.jpg

take a look i liek the way they look if they arent that expensive might want to get one any info frank or anyone such as minimum size tank stuff like that or if anyone has one for sale post here thnx


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that's a denticulatus. They're seed eaters. I think george from shark aquarium might've had some back then but im not sure. When they are available, they arent too expensive but who knows. I havent seen them for sale in awhile so maybe the price went up on them


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Here is more information about them on Frank's OPEFE site... OPEFE Good Luck


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx for the info ill prolyl be getting one of those for my 10 gallon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

um I dont think a 10 gallon is big enough for those guys. If you get a juvi it might last for about 4-5 months before it outgrows it I think. Im not 100% sure though. Hopefully the others have more knowledge on them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> thnx for the info ill prolyl be getting one of those for my 10 gallon


 Even though dentics don't get very big (I think it was around 8"), I agree with Kain: a 10 gallon tank is not sufficient for a fish like this...


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

nice looking fish.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

how much r they 
i ve never seen one in real life


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup those R pygopristis Denticulata and a 10g wont be good for it heh


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

that thing looks nice, but looks almost too nice to me, like as if it doesnt get down and rip sh*t up


----------

